
Ask HN: Opportunities in industry for pedigreed neuroscientist? - gargarplex
Hi HN,<p>My friend recently completed his PhD in Neuroscience from a top university in his field.  He is published in journals such as <i>Cell</i> and <i>Nature</i>, and he won the top thesis prize for his year.  He is great in Matlab and python.  He started a startup with some friends from school, but he is transitioning into something else.  He is exploring returning to academia but also opportunities in the private sector, such as privately funded research and other industry opportunities.  However, he is not interested in finance– whatsoever.<p>Anyone hiring who would be particularly interested in someone with his pedigree?<p>Sincere thanks.
======
Nilef
Hey - Sorry to post an unrelated comment on your thread but HN has no PM
system. Do you mind dropping me an email @ nile.frater@gmail.com so I can ask
you some questions about a post you made a year ago?

------
dekhn
there are any number of opportunities for data scientists at startups and
larger firms in SV for people who really are great with data analysis.
However, it's unlikely he will be able to work on neuroscience unless he joins
a company that focuses on that.

It's up to him to go looking, you can't just dangle a rando PhD on HN and
expect hits.

